# Nosy new neighbor!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The best kind of neighbor! One that doesn't talk much! lol I bet that fluffy Chagall hair would make an excellent nest!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

What a wonderful picture! We've got sparrows round here who have nests lined with poodle fluff! I leave it on the fence and in they come 

A Chagall-fluff lined nest would be like having the finest quality Egyptian cotton with a duck feather comforter... Deluxe! :biggrin:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll trade you my nosy neighbor for yours any day.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How cute...love your title. That's a great picture. You and I both...love doing some grooming out on my table on the patio when it's nice out. I think that robin is definitely eyeing Chagall's hair. It would make a wonderful bedding in that nest. Robins need all the help they can get with nest building. They make pretty crummy nests. haha.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd much rather your robin hanging out than my hawks!!!!!!
I used to leave my dryer lint out for the birds and also my Finch aviary. They'll love Chagall's soft hair!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> ....A Chagall-fluff lined nest would be like having the finest quality Egyptian cotton with a duck feather comforter... Deluxe! :biggrin:


lol! Hmm, I know there's a market for dog hair used for wiggies. Maybe I can _sell_ Chagall's clippings to the National Aviary? I'm always telling him he needs to earn his keep! :biggrin1:


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

That little birdie will be sleeping warm tonight!!!  Chagall hair is THE luxury!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Great photo of the birdie...they do make great neighbors! This one wants to borrow a cup of poodle fluff!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Aww what a cute little robin! I'm sure it has a silver lined nest now  

Great picture.


----------

